# Wall Art



## Tom Smart (Nov 27, 2019)

I thought these were just cool and would look great on the wall. Not @barry richardson birds and bees cool but nature did the hard work here. All I did was sand one surface and clean up the sides best I could.

Brasiletta, a wood I had not heard of before.

PS, that’s my basement floor and not a wall yet.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Gdurfey (Nov 27, 2019)

I am still trying to figure out how they go together; they must......………. what were those puzzles called where all the pieces had the same shape, sort of a lizard shape? This isn't, I know...but somehow made me think of that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Nov 27, 2019)

Tom Smart said:


> I thought these were just cool and would look great on the wall. Not @barry richardson birds and bees cool but nature did the hard work here. All I did was sand one surface and clean up the sides best I could.
> 
> Brasiletta, a wood I had not heard of before.
> 
> ...


might be cool in a resin pour or mounted as an assemblage on another piece of wood as well
just looked it up and those are the cookies/cutoff
and wow it ain't cheap


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 27, 2019)

Tom Smart said:


> I thought these were just cool and would look great on the wall. Not @barry richardson birds and bees cool but nature did the hard work here. All I did was sand one surface and clean up the sides best I could.
> 
> Brasiletta, a wood I had not heard of before.
> 
> ...



I almost bought a short log of Brasiletta, and backed out figuring I'd miss out getting a solid sample. Kind of look like wooden snowflakes...??,...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 27, 2019)

vegas urban lumber said:


> might be cool in a resin pour or mounted as an assemblage on another piece of wood as well
> did you use a scroll saw to trim the sap wood off


They are probably too thick, about 2 inches, for resin. I wanted to cut them in half and have twice as many but was told they likely would not stay together. I did need some CA as they are. I didn’t cut anything, that’s the way they came. The edges are natural and it appears any bark was removed. Maybe before import?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Nov 27, 2019)

it sure is a cool wood, never even knew such a thing existed

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 27, 2019)

Aw man, you could have made a hollow form out of that...... neat stuff! and a cool idea I'm gonna have to look that wood up, not familiar with it....


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 27, 2019)

Very cool. I've never heard of it either. But i like it.


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 27, 2019)

Nice, I am embarrassed,  hell my shop walls are not that clean. Are yall sure you work in there.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 27, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> Nice, I am embarrassed,  hell my shop walls are not that clean. Are yall sure you work in there.


It’s the shop floor, Mike. I cleaned a small patch for the picture.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 28, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Very cool. I've never heard of it either. But i like it.



Brasiletta, _Haematoxylum brasiletto_, or Mexican logwood. I am told it is very similar to Common logwood, _Haematoxylum campechianum_. Apparently both can be used as dye woods.


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 28, 2019)

Tom Smart said:


> It’s the shop floor, Mike. I cleaned a small patch for the picture.



Thank goodness- I thought you had been bitten by the @Kenbo clean freak bug

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 28, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> Brasiletta, _Haematoxylum brasiletto_, or Mexican logwood. I am told it is very similar to Common logwood, _Haematoxylum campechianum_. Apparently both can be used as dye woods.


The colors of the pieces I have range from orange to deep red/brown with cream sapwood. Kinda like DIW.


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 28, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> Thank goodness- I thought you had been bitten by the @Kenbo clean freak bug


Not a chance in you know where. I've spent the last 2 weeks tripping over stuff I need to take another week to put away. The table saw has become the work bench because every other flat surface is junked up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 28, 2019)

Tom Smart said:


> Not a chance in you know where. I've spent the last 2 weeks tripping over stuff I need to take another week to put away. The table saw has become the work bench because every other flat surface is junked up.


Now you are talking!!! I would feel right at home in your shop. You and Mrs. Have a Great Thanksgiving.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 28, 2019)

Mike, thanks and the same to you. Kids are with their respective "other families" today so we will have a quiet day. Everyone gathers here on Sunday.


----------

